# Internal Batteries ahhh D:



## Alexi (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, so, I has one question regarding the internal battery: How do you disconnect it from the motherboard?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 18, 2008)

I've never replaced the battery myself, but see if this thread helps.


----------



## Alexi (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the link, it did help quite well. ^_^


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 18, 2008)

No problem.


----------

